# Can I do tutoring?



## bettywnieves (10 mo ago)

Hello!
I have a university degree in economics and a European MBA and I am going to move to Australia, but my friend, who has been living in Australia for more than a year, notes a complete lack of interest in a diploma from another state. This is true? I also heard that for almost any profession, except for information technology, in order to get a job in Australia in the same field as before arrival, and at the same level, additional training in Australia is required.
And one more question: My friend is now studying and at the same time is engaged in tutoring, provides chemistry homework help, I don’t know the details. Can I also tutor during my studies (I have economic education, knowledge of French), is it legal, and what documents are needed for this?
Thanks


----------

